# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Finasteride for two month nothing but sad news. Anyone else?

## johnburger

Ive been on finasreride for two months now and I have less hair then I started with. Before I could push it to the side but no its so thin that I have to leave it flat where you can see the scalp? Has anyones hair gotten worse then better on finaseride? While reading others post it seems that this usually means I'm not going to have a good outcome. What have been your results?

----------

